# My puppy just got over parvo will she still grow?



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok so I got a puppy and soon after I got her she got parvo and was at the vet for a week so naturally she got really skinny and didn't grow she just recently started acting like herself again running around playing and stuff, today I seen her sisters and there so much bigger than her and I was just wondering will my puppy grow normally now that she is better and back to herself, she is still a little skinny but she is slowely putting on weight now, I just want her to get a little bigger so I can play with her a little more rough and she can jump on the couch and stuff, sorry if there are any typing errors I'm on my itouch


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Congratualtions on getting over the parvo. She will still grow and should lead a normal life althought it may take her sometime to fully recover. Hang in there.


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the support I just can't wait till she is like a couple inches taller it's been such a loong two months with her and just as I start seeing her get better I see her sisters and there so much bigger than her and it mademe so sad she was also the runt so I imagine she is not gonna grow that big anyway which don't really bother me I just want her to get old and big enough to be able to bring her to the park and start teaching her tricks and stuff


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Your welcome and give her time before you know it you will wish she was small again. lol


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have two more questions
1: what's the best wormer for my pup
2: how much should I let her eat cause when I give her as much as she can eat her stomach bloats out and she will eat like 3 times a day


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

To be honest Im not the best to answer that. let someone else get back to you on that


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

It might not be bloating it might just look like that cause how skinny her waist is but her stomach gets really hard but when she is passed out it's not it's weird 
p.s this is my first puppy


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

She's a puppy so she needs to eat 3 times a day but never all she can eat. Her stomach shrunk while she was sick so you need to feed her small amounts possibly six times a day until she has her strength back. As far as worming, you might want to talk to your vet of when she will be ready to worm after having parvo.


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

He told me to worm her about 7-10 days she has been home for about two and a half weeks and i've already worked her but her stomach still get hard from time to time but like I said once she passes out it's soft


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was talking to my moms friend an she said he will still grow, but she will not ever make up for the growth she missed is this true also I was worried about her brain development, would that effect her ability to learn or anything like that?


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

my girl had parvo when she was 3 months she is now a year today :clap:

it took a little bit for her to start growing but she is 54lbs now and a nice size for a female

parvo is the devil mine had it pretty bad she was in isolation ward for 7 days.

be sure to clean everything in the house and where the pup poops i even mixed bleach and water and sprayed the yard and riped up the carpet in the house.

but i was just going above and beyond...hope everything works out for you and your pup.


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

How can I put weight on my puppy she started putting it on but her hips are still showing bone i'm feeding her purina dry puppy chow and a vitamin twice a day is there something else I can give her to help her put on weight? I feed her a handful of food three times a day too


----------

